# London/Essex UKAPS winter get together!



## Arana (17 Dec 2007)

OK everyone this event will be happening on Saturday 24th Feb.

The day will include a LFS tour incuding Wildwoods if it's still there!, some beer, some food, some more beer, a possible tank scape, some beer, some chat, some beer, a few laughs, some more beer and some takeaway, plus anything else we fancy cramming in, all suggestions welcome.   

PM me if you are interested in attending and i'll compile a list.


----------



## Arana (17 Dec 2007)

6 on the list already


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Dec 2007)

I think i'm there if thats ok with you? i/we will prolly ask Jeremy Gay to come if that OK, he's kind of an honorary member.
Sounds like it will be fun!


----------



## Garuf (17 Dec 2007)

Do we get UKAPS t-shirts?


----------



## Arana (17 Dec 2007)

BigDanne said:
			
		

> I think i'm there if thats ok with you? i/we will prolly ask Jeremy Gay to come if that OK, he's kind of an honorary member.
> Sounds like it will be fun!



Great  Jeremy is more than welcome. 8)


----------



## Tom (17 Dec 2007)

Are you easy to get to by train?? I can get to any london station really I suppose


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Dec 2007)

> Do we get UKAPS t-shirts?


IF you get your cash out LOL


----------



## Arana (17 Dec 2007)

Tom said:
			
		

> Are you easy to get to by train?? I can get to any london station really I suppose



You can get a train to Rainham from Fenchurch Street or change to the tube and go to Dagenham East on the district line, both stations are 5mins away


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (2 Jan 2008)

I love wildwoods, and also MA in St Albans. Has anyone been to that? It's fishtanks as far as the eye can see...


----------



## Dan Crawford (2 Jan 2008)

MA @ St Albans is one of the best shops I've visited.


----------



## Arana (2 Jan 2008)

Cool, one more shop to visit and one more person on the list.


----------



## TDI-line (2 Jan 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> I love wildwoods, and also MA in St Albans. Has anyone been to that? It's fishtanks as far as the eye can see...



Yes, probably one of the best fish shops around, and usually stocks quite a various range of potted plants. Well worth a visit.

Wildwoods on the other hand does stock a very good range of fish and new tanks, but plants are not there speciality.


----------



## Arana (3 Jan 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Yes, probably one of the best fish shops around.



Thats a definate then  

about a dozen comming now, anyone else interested?


----------



## Themuleous (3 Jan 2008)

You gonna have room for all these people?!?!


----------



## Arana (3 Jan 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> You gonna have room for all these people?!?!



Err.. as long as they all don't want to sleep over it should be cool  Don't fancy cooking 12 fried breakfasts in the morning


----------



## Tom (3 Jan 2008)

They don't have to be full fryups, just bacon sandwiches would be nice


----------



## Arana (4 Jan 2008)

Tom said:
			
		

> They don't have to be full fryups, just bacon sandwiches would be nice



If there is any vegetarians comming you better speak up now!!


----------



## Garuf (4 Jan 2008)

I am, 




just kidding, I've no dietary needs, unlike my plants


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (21 Jan 2008)

Is it really geeky to travel the length and breadth of the country to see fish shops, in a large group all wearing identical t-shirts?

Actually I've done several trips to St. Albans and Wildwoods now so maybe not!


----------



## Tom (22 Jan 2008)

> Is it really geeky to travel the length and breadth of the country to see fish shops, in a large group all wearing identical t-shirts?



I would vote yes, but who cares!! It's fun!   [/code]


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Jan 2008)

Yeh, its geeky to others but to some of us (me and jeremy especially) its just another weekend!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (22 Jan 2008)

Damn straight!


----------



## George Farmer (23 Jan 2008)

Roll on the 24th Feb then.

My UKAPS T-shirt is ironed and ready to rock!


----------



## Arana (23 Jan 2008)

yep not long now...really looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## Garuf (23 Jan 2008)

Agreed, can't wait. the first time I will have met someone with a passion for planted for me.


----------



## Themuleous (23 Jan 2008)

Had almost forgotten about this, should be fun 

Sam


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (24 Jan 2008)

Did this not get changed to the Saturday, the 23rd of Feb?

PS First post says Saturday 24th, but my calendar says its the 23rd on the Saturday...


----------



## Themuleous (24 Jan 2008)

Think you're right there Lisa


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (24 Jan 2008)

It doesn't bother me I'm free both days, but just thought I'd clarify!


----------



## Arana (2 Feb 2008)

Not long before Saturday the 23rd is upon us, i'll post a final list of members coming soon and we can discuss the final arrangments.   

I have just had 15 pots of Tropica Rotala delivered, vey healthy but very small specimens, i hope they gow a bit before the get together otherwise the tank backgound might look a bit sparse!


----------



## Themuleous (3 Feb 2008)

Cant wait


----------



## Tom (3 Feb 2008)

Same here!!


----------



## Arana (4 Feb 2008)

OK so far i have the following people down, although i'm sure i'm missing a couple!

Dan Crawford
Jeremy Gay
Garuf
Tom
Lisa_Perry75
TDI-line
Themuleous
George Farmer
jimbooo
SKS

Who have i missed?


----------



## Dan Crawford (5 Feb 2008)

Hi Arana, i'm affraid i'm gonna have to pull out. I have my little sisters Birthday party! Sorry to be a let down.


----------



## Arana (5 Feb 2008)

Thats a shame Dan  

I'll have to do a summer one as well so you get another chance to visit 

Will Jeremy still be comming :?:


----------



## Garuf (8 Feb 2008)

Bought my ticket today.
Hope to hear from you soon regarding a plan.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (8 Feb 2008)

John Starkey?


----------



## Arana (8 Feb 2008)

Hi all, time to make some plans  

I suggest we meet at MA St Albans about 11am then once we have finnished there we can come down to Wildwoods, from there it's about 30mins to Urban Aquatics my local LFS. Then back to mine for some food, drink and plant chat... how does that sound?


----------



## Garuf (8 Feb 2008)

Sounds good, would I be able to travel down the day before, I won't be able to make it for 11 otherwise.


----------



## Arana (8 Feb 2008)

yes i was expecting you Friday untill Sunday anyway


----------



## Tom (8 Feb 2008)

I could get to St Albans train station by 10.53. How far is it to MA? Any chance of a lift from the station?   

Tom


----------



## Arana (8 Feb 2008)

Tom if nobody is passing the station i'm sure i will find it


----------



## Arana (10 Feb 2008)

OK we have had a couple drop out    and a few still havn't confirmed, is there any other members out there that would like to come?

Does anyone who is coming have a laminator? it would be nice to leave a laminated poster up at each shop we visit


----------



## Garuf (10 Feb 2008)

I've got a laminator but I can't bring it on the train, too cumbersome. 
I seem to remember them being pretty cheap though.


----------



## Arana (10 Feb 2008)

could you print and laminate 3 or 4 flyers for us and just bring those


----------



## Arana (10 Feb 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> John Starkey?



Is John coming?, he would be welcome if he fancies it


----------



## John Starkey (10 Feb 2008)

Hi Arana, i am sorry i cant make this one much to my anoyance, have fun all of you regards john


----------



## Themuleous (10 Feb 2008)

All sounds good, if anyone needs picking up from a station or any place I'm happy to do a trip to pick people up 

Sam


----------



## JamesC (10 Feb 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> if anyone needs picking up from a station or any place I'm happy to do a trip to pick people up
> Sam



How about Marne-la-VallÃ©e station  . Those with young chidren will know best where this is.

Sorry I can't be there everyone. Hope you all have a fab day.

James


----------



## Tom (10 Feb 2008)

> All sounds good, if anyone needs picking up from a station or any place I'm happy to do a trip to pick people up



Sounds good


----------



## Arana (12 Feb 2008)

Does anyone know what's happening with Wildwoods, is it still open?


----------



## George Farmer (12 Feb 2008)

I think World of Water are taking it over with same staff etc.  Not 100% though, but I'm sure it will be open in some form or another.


----------



## Arana (12 Feb 2008)

Cheers George


----------



## Tom (12 Feb 2008)

> I think World of Water are taking it over with same staff etc. Not 100% though, but I'm sure it will be open in some form or another.



Thats what I heared, I hope WOW don't change it too much


----------



## Arana (13 Feb 2008)

So far the following have confirned:

Garuf 
Tom 
Lisa_Perry75 
Themuleous 

How about:

jimbooo 
SKS 
TDI-line 
Jeremy Gay

Are you guys still coming? 

Anyone else fancy joining us?


----------



## TDI-line (13 Feb 2008)

Hi Arana, 

i may make the meet at MA in St Albans, but depends on work commitments at the moment. Will know nearer the time, but either way would be heading home afterwards. 

Btw, where abouts do you live?


----------



## Arana (13 Feb 2008)

Hope you can make it TDI-line, i'm in Rainham Essex


----------



## Arana (13 Feb 2008)

Iv'e got a digital camcorder for the event  

Has anyone got a decent digital camera for the stills?


----------



## Tom (14 Feb 2008)

I can bring my 350d if you like


----------



## sks (14 Feb 2008)

Arana,

Yes I am coming. What's the date changed to again?


----------



## Arana (14 Feb 2008)

Tom said:
			
		

> I can bring my 350d if you like



Perfect  

SKS... it's the Saturday after next, the 23rd, looking forward to meeting you then


----------



## Themuleous (14 Feb 2008)

I'm def still coming but I don't think I will stay over as I haven't seen my wife for years (not literally) and we really should spend some time together! 

But well looking forward to seeing people again or meeting them for the first time.

Sam


----------



## Arana (14 Feb 2008)

Glad your going to make it Sam  

I should have a large piece of Peacock moss to give away on the day if any of you are interested?


----------



## Tom (14 Feb 2008)

I am!!


----------



## Arana (14 Feb 2008)

Tom said:
			
		

> I am!!


We wont forget you Tom  
I'm hoping Sam can pick you up at the station otherwise i will


----------



## Themuleous (14 Feb 2008)

Yeh can do


----------



## Arana (14 Feb 2008)

Garuf, Can you organise the Laminated Flyers?


----------



## Arana (14 Feb 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Yeh can do



Thanks Sam  

Tom, did you mean "i am" interested in the moss? if so it's yours mate


----------



## Tom (14 Feb 2008)

> Tom, did you mean "i am" interested in the moss? if so it's yours mate Very Happy



I did    unless anyone else can use it/some? I can't use it for a couple of months but I'm sure I can grow it on for when I need it.

Tom


----------



## Arana (14 Feb 2008)

No problem Tom I'll keep it aside for you


----------



## Arana (15 Feb 2008)

BUMP!

Anyone else coming?


----------



## Arana (17 Feb 2008)

is everyone OK for 11am on Saturday?

I'll PM my mobile to everyone in the week so you can call me on the day if you are delayed  

Garuf... what time are you ariiving Friday?

I'm looking forward to it


----------



## sks (17 Feb 2008)

11 am is fine by me. What's the nearest train station to where you are? OK if I come a little early?


----------



## Arana (17 Feb 2008)

sks said:
			
		

> 11 am is fine by me. What's the nearest train station to where you are? OK if I come a little early?



Get to me by 10 if you can earlier if you want  

nearest overground is Rainham and the nearest tube is Dagenham East on the District Line


----------



## Tom (17 Feb 2008)

Is Dagenham Dock near you? I can't find Dagenham East on the route planner    If I came on the train I'd need a return ticket so that would rule out St Albans station for me. 

Alternatively I can get to Rainham for 9:50

Tom


----------



## Arana (17 Feb 2008)

Rainham is closer than Dagenham Dock but i can pick you up at either, 9:50 would be perfect


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (17 Feb 2008)

Is George not coming?


----------



## Themuleous (18 Feb 2008)

Right think we need a round up of the plan, where, when etc?


----------



## Tom (18 Feb 2008)

Well by the sound of it I'm meeting Arana at 9.50 at Rainham, or I can wait around a while. Then we're all meeting at MA St Albans at 11?  Then on to Arana's LFS was it? then.....?


----------



## Arana (18 Feb 2008)

I'd say meet at MA at 11am, spend some time there and then round to Wildwoods (it's all on the way) then to one or both of my local LFS. Then back to mine for some food &  drink and some plant chat  

Any other suggestions welcome  

I have a digi camcorder for the day and someone else is bringing a digi camera i believe.


----------



## Arana (18 Feb 2008)

I may have a few baby Echino's, a few small samples of moss and maybe some Mayaca Fluviatis stems on the day to give away, if anyone else has any cuttings they can bring all well and good


----------



## Arana (18 Feb 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Is George not coming?



No he can't make it now i'm afraid   i's a shame but sometimes life just puts it foot down and demands your attention


----------



## Themuleous (18 Feb 2008)

Bargain, see everyone at MA at 11am.  Who needs picking up from the train station, PM me and we'll sort something out.  Which MA is that BTW?

Sam


----------



## Arana (18 Feb 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Bargain, see everyone at MA at 11am.  Who needs picking up from the train station, PM me and we'll sort something out.  Which MA is that BTW?
> 
> Sam



It's MA St Albans


----------



## Themuleous (18 Feb 2008)

Cool


----------



## Tom (19 Feb 2008)

Are we going to MA near Wildwoods too?


----------



## Arana (19 Feb 2008)

I thought that was the closest one to Wildwoods, is there another? 8)


----------



## Tom (19 Feb 2008)

There is one in the Wyvale just up Crewes Hill, before you get to the bridge at the top - if that makes sense   

Tom


----------



## Arana (19 Feb 2008)

i'll drive and you can direct me   

So many shops, so little time


----------



## TDI-line (20 Feb 2008)

Hopefully i'll be at MA St Albans for 11.00, i'll be dressed in black wiith a red tiger lotus in my blazer.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Feb 2008)

Arana said:
			
		

> Lisa_Perry75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, sorry I can't make it.  

Believe me, I'd love to come, but circumstances beyond my control have dictated otherwise.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (20 Feb 2008)

Np, obviously would be good if you could come, I just saw you were missing off the list but most people that couldnt come had also said so on here...


----------



## Arana (20 Feb 2008)

Just had some new CO2 kit dispatched from AE, if it gets here for Saturday we could set it up when we get back from the tour  but if it comes on Friday i may not be able to wait


----------



## Themuleous (21 Feb 2008)

Arana said:
			
		

> i may not be able to wait



I doubt you will, I can never wait!!


----------



## Arana (21 Feb 2008)

it arrived today... maybe we can fnd something else to do then  

I'l PM my mobile to you all tomorrow.

can't wait now


----------



## Garuf (21 Feb 2008)

Alright, I could do with your no tonight asap tommorow since I'm setting of straigh t after college and won't get chance to read my mail. 
Sorry to be a nuisance.


----------



## Arana (21 Feb 2008)

PM sent


----------



## TDI-line (22 Feb 2008)

Just incase i miss any pm's, i will be in a blue VW transporter van.   , so i can buy lots of plants.


----------



## Arana (22 Feb 2008)

I think i have PM my mobile to everyone now, if you are coming and havn't received it, let me know and i'll send it over.

24hrs to go


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (22 Feb 2008)

Hiya,
I am pretty poor and have just realised where you live mark, so I may just go to MA in St Albans and fish heaven (aka the road with wildwoods).
By the time we leave MA in St Albans I think everyone will be a hungry so we can get lunch...

It's a bit of a bugger being a student


----------



## Arana (22 Feb 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Hiya,
> I am pretty poor and have just realised where you live mark, so I may just go to MA in St Albans and fish heaven (aka the road with wildwoods).
> By the time we leave MA in St Albans I think everyone will be a hungry so we can get lunch...
> 
> It's a bit of a bugger being a student



I'm not far from Dartford Tunnel won't you be going back that way to Portsmouth?
There will be nibbles and munch when we get back here and i will be sending out for food for all those that stay on for a social


----------



## Arana (22 Feb 2008)

OK Garuf is arriving  tonight, Tom and SKS are arriving at Rainham Station in the morning and everyone else is meeting at MA, is the correct?


----------



## Themuleous (22 Feb 2008)

Sounds good to me   I take it everyone is sorted re getting from the train station?

Lisa - Im coming from Oxford, I'd be happy to give you a lift if you can get to or from Oxford?


----------



## Tom (23 Feb 2008)

Sorry I couldn't get there everyone, I spoke to Garuf ( I think   ) but there were some sort of engineering works that meant I wouldn't be able to get there til too late really and I thought everyone would have gone! I hate public transport!   

Tom


----------



## TDI-line (23 Feb 2008)

Sorry you weren't at the intitial meet Tom, maybe next time.


----------



## Arana (23 Feb 2008)

So after collecting sks and the non present Tom we headed out to mainden head, a journey that was longer than it should have been, you guessed it. we got lost!
After a call to Dan and Sam who came out to find us we found our way to St Albans Maidenhead Aquatics, the fish selection was good, Galaxies and motoro rays being particular favourites of mine (Garuf by the way). There was also Altums, a highly topical fish that unfortunately there small size of tank meant they where very timid. 
the plant selecton is good but the choice avaiable was poor, bolbitis was the highlight but that was in terrible condition. As well was a bristling seection of submerged house plants.

Aside from the fish the tank selecton was good briliant infact but only if you have enough room to satisfy the multiple tank syndrome. Had a look at the hagen glo luminaires, terrible build quality. 

After a breif chat the time came to bundle into cars and head over to wildwoods... where we lost Sam .

On arriving at wildwoods I noticed wood and went in search, everything was too big for my 11" cube, Defeated! My attention then turned to the ENOURMOUS malawi tank that dominates the enterance to the fish rooms. The selection was good but odd ball based, electric eels where the fish of choice this time as where some realy nice Betta Splenda's which Dan proceeded to snap up for the princely sum of Â£8.50. 

I should mention by this point sam caught up after getting his wife to tell him the post code for his sat nav, of the mirth!

at this point I wil turn to my camera and review my pictures and see if any are any good and will follow this ong winded post with some pictures and the following part of the london essex adventure.


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Feb 2008)

sounds great guys! Its a shame I coulnt make it. My quanderanceis why are you on the internet at this time of night? The founders (which never made it  ) will vouch for me when I say that ukaps meetings don't end till 3am!
seriously mate, great job putting this on. My turn next I feel, midlands meeting.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (23 Feb 2008)

Next meet is The Green Machine isn't it?


----------



## Joecoral (24 Feb 2008)

pictures?


----------



## Arana (24 Feb 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> sounds great guys! Its a shame I coulnt make it. My quanderanceis why are you on the internet at this time of night? The founders (which never made it  ) will vouch for me when I say that ukaps meetings don't end till 3am!



8:27am and still going  

no not really but we was up untill about 2:30 holding the UKAPS Poker Tournament, Sam is now the official  champion


----------



## TDI-line (24 Feb 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Next meet is The Green Machine isn't it?



Oh yes,


----------



## Arana (24 Feb 2008)

We haven't quite finished yet but i just wanted to say i have had a really good time meeting everyone, Garuf and Sam are still here waiting for their bacon sarnies,   SKS left on the last train last night and TDI rushed off after Wildwoods as he'd purchased a stunning Beta and a bag of plants and wanted to get them home (hope they made it home ok Dan) Garuf has already started a write up above so i wont go over it again BUT... i was very impressed with MA, the biggest shop i have ever seen and they did have Tropica plants but it was let down a bit by the plant display.   Wildwoods seems to be very neglected at the moment as proved by their "Ultimate Plant Tank" (Pics and Video to follow) after Wildwoods we visited Ultimate Aquatics in Rainham and Tranquility in Chadwell Heath where Garuf bought some Amano's (currently living in a small tank in my kitchen) Then it was back to mine for some food, beer, planttalk and poker.


----------



## Arana (24 Feb 2008)

When Garuf finishes playing Transformers with my 8 Yr old i'll get him to upload his photos, I shot some video but i need to upload it to Utube or simular first


----------



## Azaezl (24 Feb 2008)

What a shame I missed this, sounds like it was a great day / night! Oh well count me in for next time


----------



## Arana (24 Feb 2008)

Arowana's trying to decide if your as stupid as you look. 





Wildwoods have the best advice regarding sharks. 





Marks "big" tank, its grand unveiling.


----------



## Arana (24 Feb 2008)

Big Altums, small tank. 





I won't lie, the electric eels made me nervous. 





I'm not one for marines but I really liked the seahorses.





One of Marks Amano decided it was going to pose in "in feilds of verdant green, an aquatic mirror of the world above".  <--- anyone can do ADA poems.


----------



## Joecoral (24 Feb 2008)

Arana said:
			
		

> i was very impressed with MA, the biggest shop i have ever seen



you should see the one in cardiff! indoor section 7000sqf!


----------



## Arana (24 Feb 2008)

After breakfast Garuf, Sam and I decided we could fit just one more LFS into the tour and set off to Wet Pets in Romford, a shop i havn't been in for years and very good it was too, Sam and Garuf both found some lovely wood and i bought some more Nerites and a few plants. out of all the shops we have seen this weekend it had the healthyiest plants by far  
Sam headed off home to Oxford from there and Garuf returned here to collect his stuff, i just dropped him at the station so i hope he has a safe journey home, he said he would post some more pictures later  

It was an absolute pleasure meeting you all, and i really enjoyed ths weekend, except losing at poker to Sam 

Thanks Everyone


----------



## Themuleous (24 Feb 2008)

Big thank you to Mark for putting us up for the night and hosting, was great to meet some more Ukaps people   As said the shop tour ended on a high for me as I got two lovely bits of redmoor wood for Â£20 (Bargain!!!!).  Couldn't resist popping into my local MA on the way home and getting a load of new plants, so will be doing a complete strip down and rescape later today, so look out for an update of my 20g journal.  While I was there I couldn't help getting a few extra things, so look out for a new thread in the 'off-topic' section 

Thanks again to Mark, top bloke as were the others 

Sam

PS - yes that's right I'm the poker king!!!


----------



## TDI-line (24 Feb 2008)

Pictures come out well Mark. Nice work.

I can't believe i missed those Altums, i fancy a few of them in my tank. 

Plants and Siamese fighter are doing well. Had a quick rescpae today, but proposed sumatra driftwood seemed to take up too much space and i was begining to get frustrated with the big tank. But have left it very rocky wih lots of stem plants, and a carpet of glosso and now E. tenullus. 

Pictures may follow


----------



## sks (24 Feb 2008)

Yes, a big thank you to Mark for organizing the get together, pity the others couldn't make it.

I got home on the last train for the night from Charing Cross and ended up spending a fortune on taxis, first time in many years.  

MA was definitely very impressive, very nicely laid out and presented shop. Mark's local also had a lovely Mbuna tank at 12' long!! Should of bought my digital SLR. Hope we can do this again sometime.


----------



## Arana (24 Feb 2008)

Just as i was relaxing after everyone left  the electric all blew in the house followed by the sound of gushing water, i ran upstairs to find water pouring through the ceiling  a pipe had blown its fitting in the loft and dumped the contents of the header tank thought the ceiling onto the floor and then through the floor onto downstairs    i have just sat down after dealing with the aftermath


----------



## Arana (24 Feb 2008)

Can't wait to see what Sam and Garuf do with the lovely wood they got today  

BTW all still photos were taken by Garuf  i will upload some video soon

I havn't heard from Garuf so i hope he and his shrimp got home safely


----------



## sks (24 Feb 2008)

Arana said:
			
		

> Just as i was relaxing after everyone left  the electric all blew in the house followed by the sound of gushing water, i ran upstairs to find water pouring through the ceiling  a pipe had blown its fitting in the loft and dumped the contents of the header tank thought the ceiling onto the floor and then through the floor onto downstairs    i have just sat down after dealing with the aftermath



very sorry to hear that, was this unfortunate incident related to your new boiler being fitted?


----------



## Arana (24 Feb 2008)

sks said:
			
		

> very sorry to hear that, was this unfortunate incident related to your new boiler being fitted?



Yes mate i have already had the boiler company around to asses the damage and they will be paying for the repairs


----------



## Themuleous (25 Feb 2008)

That's crap, not what you need on a Sunday.  Hope its relatively trouble free getting it sorted, although unfortunately these things tend not to be.

Sam

PS - have just spent 5 hours redoing the tank, will get some pics up in the journal once the water has settled tomorrow.  The wood looks chuffing lovely, soooo glad i decided to get it


----------



## Arana (25 Feb 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> PS - have just spent 5 hours redoing the tank, will get some pics up in the journal once the water has settled tomorrow.  The wood looks chuffing lovely, soooo glad i decided to get it



Can't wait to see the results tomorrow mate  I'm glad we went there now, i'l be back thats for sure


----------



## Themuleous (25 Feb 2008)

Yeh was nice to chat to someone who actually knew a bit about plants.

Sam


----------



## Arana (25 Feb 2008)

Here's the first of the Videos, The plant display at MA St Albans


----------



## Tom (25 Feb 2008)

The link and video didn't work for me  

EDIT - got it now, looks impressive


----------



## Arana (25 Feb 2008)

Sorry, Fixed it try again


----------



## Arana (25 Feb 2008)

Here's another, the so called "The Ultimate Plant Tank" At Wildwoods


----------



## Arana (25 Feb 2008)

MA St Albans Fish Displays


----------



## Garuf (25 Feb 2008)

Sorry to hear about the water burst that's absolutely awful!
I'll post up a picture of my new wood scape as soon as I get chance. 
Thanks again for the hospitality and ensuring everything was as good as possible. 
all the very best.


----------



## sks (25 Feb 2008)

Arana said:
			
		

> Here's another, the so called "The Ultimate Plant Tank" At Wildwoods




I'm feeling really cynical, Mark: What is on my mind is if Wildwoods would take this video in good jest or ask you to take it down due to libel?  

Wildwoods was a great place though.


----------



## TDI-line (25 Feb 2008)

I don't think there would be no libel action unless it was the ultimate planted tank, not the ultimate algae tank.


----------



## Garuf (25 Feb 2008)

haha, why don't you offer to do a rescape for them? 

Sam, hows the tank? did you get yourself those poker chips?
I've got my wood in use, I wish I had a light for the 11, I'd have it filled and running now this minute if I had.


----------



## Arana (25 Feb 2008)

Garuf... Glad you made it home safe in the end mate   any more Pics?

SKS... Libel Action! Oh well you know what they say, "there's no such thing as bad press"


----------



## Garuf (25 Feb 2008)

I'll post up more pictures as soon as I find my camera. 

Mark you need to stick up your tank in journals or aquascapes, its beautiful.


----------



## Arana (25 Feb 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Mark you need to stick up your tank in journals or aquascapes, its beautiful.



Thanks mate (BLUSH) it just never feels finished to me but i guess thats the point of a journal, to watch it evolve over time


----------



## Garuf (25 Feb 2008)

If you don't I will, so THERE!


----------



## Arana (26 Feb 2008)

OK OK I Will  

Did your shrimp make it home OK?


----------



## Garuf (26 Feb 2008)

All but one, I think sealing the tub so airtight was a bad idea, but in fairness they had been unfiltered unheated and trapesed about with for well over 26 hours. 

I'm glad I resisted fish purchasing, I really really want some CPD's now though.


----------



## Garuf (26 Feb 2008)

or those killifish! Or some Dwarf puffers!
Ooo the possibilities! 
I'm on the plant hunt now I need a green bushy stem for the nano and I might get some Downoi or blyxia japonica.


----------



## Arana (26 Feb 2008)

they woud look cool in your nano mate  

i can feel a nano coming on myself once the house has been repaired


----------



## Garuf (26 Feb 2008)

if you do go for a nano make sure its one with dimensions that mean you can get readily available lights into.
Power compacts are the way forward on nano's I just wish they did them in luminaires.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (26 Feb 2008)

I am so sorry I couldn't come now..    Glad you all had a great time.

My Dad came picked me up and took me home, managed to get him to take me via the fish shop...
Where they suggested they need someone to work full time!!!
This is the one I used to work at. I can't, though I'd love to give that place a good shake up.

Lisa


----------



## Arana (26 Feb 2008)

we were all sorry you couldn't make it Lisa


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (1 Mar 2008)

Thanks Mark. I've been having rubbish luck lately, but it has started to turn I hope... I don't want to jinx it just yet though by mentioning it!


----------



## Arana (12 Mar 2008)

Just got a Â£60 parking ticket through the post for parking on the kerb outside Wetpets on that Sunday, iv'e got a feeling Sam will get one too today, sorry Sam


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (12 Mar 2008)

If u pay within 14 days it should be reduced to Â£30.


----------



## TDI-line (12 Mar 2008)

The price of fish keeping is going up....


----------



## Arana (12 Mar 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> If u pay within 14 days it should be reduced to Â£30.



if you don't pay it in 14 days it's Â£120


----------



## Garuf (12 Mar 2008)

Everything you don't need that isn't it . 
Appeal it the worst that can happen is you have to pay the Â£30, surely?


----------



## Arana (12 Mar 2008)

It's Â£60 if you pay now or Â£120 if you leave it for 14 days, done by one of those little camera cars that drive around London.   Single yellow on a Sunday!!!! but we did have 2 wheels on the curb to avoid causing an obstruction and that is what the fine is for , next time i'll leave it in the road and cause a jam it will be cheaper


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (12 Mar 2008)

Wow thats double the price down here!


----------



## Themuleous (12 Mar 2008)

Oh crap, I had thought that as it hadn't come through yet it wasn't going too, blahblahblahblah!

As you say Mark, if you use common sense you get hammered in this country.

It wasn't in today's post but guess I'm not out of the woods yet.  Still I got some decent wood out of it, so Â£50 for two bits of quality wood is about the going price.  Still annoying though.

Sam


----------



## Themuleous (17 Mar 2008)

Ticket hasn't arrived, think I might have got away with it!


----------



## Ed Seeley (17 Mar 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Ticket hasn't arrived, think I might have got away with it!



Sam, that's fatal!  It'll be arriving on your doorstep as we speak....


----------



## Arana (17 Mar 2008)

Fingers Crossed Sam


----------



## Themuleous (17 Mar 2008)

Haha  Yep it probably is!!


----------

